# Was haltet ihr von dem Beruf



## Ascia (17. Juli 2007)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Beruf Juwelenschleifer?
Ich hab irgendwie die Vermutung dass man sich mit dem Beruf Juwelenschleifer nicht gerade groß sein eigenes Equip verbessern kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WEIL:
Mit Berufen wie Schneider,Lederer und Schmied kann man sich von Kopf bis Fuß alles an Rüstung herstellen und  als Juwelenschleifer kann man ja nur drei seiner "Equipfelder" decken (2x Finger, Hals).oder auch noch Schmuck???ka...
ABER: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Natürlich kann man Ringe und Anhänger gut verscherbeln da man sowas wie Ringe oder so nicht gerade wie Sand am mehr findet wie jetzt z.B. Waffen oder Rüstungsteile.besonders in Instanzen

Also was haltet ihr jetzt von Juwelier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Deus- (17. Juli 2007)

also juwelier lohnt sich auf jedenfall! Du kannst DIR auch schmuck machen, der sogar ziemlich geil ist. Desweitern natürlich die Sockel die kannst du sehr gut verkaufen und auch an dir billig platzieren. Außedem kannst du auch min. 1 stoff teil für den kopf herstellen der wirklich gute werte hat. Das einizige was teuer und nervig ist sind die viiiielen rezepte die alle auch um die 300g kosten. Also ich mach min. 200g am tag nur durch das verkaufen von sockeln im ah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dnz (17. Juli 2007)

Sockeln wird halt geil wenn man selber Schleifer ist mim Patch 2.2

wenn man die BoP Sockel bauen kann die leider Equip-Uni sind dafür besser als die BlackTemple Steine.


----------



## Cemesis (22. Juli 2007)

@Deus

Wie verdienst du mit JS 200g am Tag? Sammelst du die Steine selber oder lässt du die Mats liefern und nimmst ne kleine Gebühr?

Zu BC Release hab ich das mal versucht. Hab 5g verlangt plus Mats, was meiner Meinung eigendlich nicht viel ist. Ich wurde so derbe niedergemacht im Handelschannel, das ich bis heute kein Sockel mehr verkaufte. Nich das ich keine Kunden bekäme, nein, ich hab da kein Bock drauf sowas wieder zu erleben. Von daher würds mich interessieren welcher Preis legitim is.

Mfg


----------



## Honkey (22. Juli 2007)

das is nicht schwer 200g zu bekommen durchs JS
die mats farmste dir halt selbst durch bergbau oder sondieren..
guck immer im ah nach ob da billige steine sind, z.B Talasit war bei uns mal bei 9g, da hab ich alle gekauft und geschliffen. Den geschliffenen verkaufst du dann für 55-60 g und fertisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Deus- (22. Juli 2007)

ganz einfach wie man das gold zusammen bekommt. Ich hol mir eindach von jedem sockel den ich herstellen kann einen grundstein aus dem ah (außer ich hab den durchs sondieren selber bekommen) und setze die dann alle ins ah. gehen wir mal davon aus das wir 10 verschiedene sockel rein stellen. 40g kosten die mats im ah und für etwa 65g verkauf ich die geschliffenen. kommst auf etwa 20g gewinn pro stein. ändert sich halt je nach kosten und wie das angebot im ah ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honkey (23. Juli 2007)

Dnz schrieb:


> Sockeln wird halt geil wenn man selber Schleifer ist mim Patch 2.2
> 
> wenn man die BoP Sockel bauen kann die leider Equip-Uni sind dafür besser als die BlackTemple Steine.


Wo stehtn das, dass man BoP Sockel bauen kann?
Und welche?

mfg
honkey


----------



## floooh (26. Juli 2007)

ihr glücklichen juwelenschleifer.. bei uns (wrathbringer) sind die mats meistens für ungefähr den gleichen preis drin, also manchmal n paar g drunter, manchmal aber auch n paar über den sockelsteinen. HAAHAA... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und manche witzbolde verscherbeln ihre gezackten talasite für unter 20g. da kann kein mensch mehr gewinn machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok, meine besuche im AH, um billige steine zu finden, waren stichprobenartig. aber ich hab schon immer mal wieder geschaut und war immer wieder enttäuscht.

wenn's im echten leben so wäre, wie bei wow, würde kein weiterverarbeitender betrieb lange existieren ^^


----------



## Dårkness2 (26. Juli 2007)

muss sagen habe schon haufen gold gemacht durch den beruf und bin zu frieden was nervt ist halt das rezepte farmen weil die im ah so teuer sind-.-


----------



## LuBeLiMo (10. August 2007)

ich würd sagen, nachdem ich mir alles durchglesen hab, dass juwe ein sehr serverabhängiger beruf ist...
ich würde den ratschlag geben: zuerst mal schauen wie das preisverhältnis von geschliffenen und rohen steinen ist und wie teuer die rezepte sind, dann kurz nachdenken ob es sich rentiert und dann entscheiden ob juwe oder was anderes
mfg ven


----------



## Boogle (10. August 2007)

Bei uns auf dem server kosten rezept immer zwischen 100 und 1k g
(Hab uach schon nen Metasockel Rezept für 6g gekafut XD)
Die steine sind aber recht billig (Talasit manchmal 5g)
Ich kaufe mir die steine , verkaufe sie und mach sehr viel gewinn ^^
Aber ich sage auch , Juwelenschleifen ist serverabhängig


----------



## revbalthazar (10. August 2007)

jo das stimmt, auf unsrem server sind manchmal, meist am we, die steine teurer als die Geschliffenen, zumindestens die Standard teile wie leuchtendes Nachtauge.

Also gold machen kannst du damit auf unsrem server nicht wirklich und ich werde definitiv umlernen.


----------



## funzl (13. August 2007)

für nen verarbeitenden beruf ist es ganz nett finde ich. da machste höchstens noch mit alchemie mehr geld. als schmied machst nur geld wenn du epische world-drop-rezepte von imba-sachen hast. also ich verlerne den beruf nicht wieder.


----------



## Huserohn (13. August 2007)

ich find den beruf verglichen mit den anderen echt schlecht.
die anderen berufe können geile epix herstellen und brauchen urnether dafür, was man für 100 - 150 g verscherbeln kann.
ich muss immer auf das urnether passen.
auch gibt es oft bop items die die anderen herstellen können.
meine ganzen ringe kann ich mir ja auch von meinem gildenschleifer machen lassen kann.
und die items sind auch rotz.
ich trage NIX!!! was ich selbst hergestellt habe.
und selbst wenn ich immer die teuersten steine zum sockeln kaufen würde, hätte ich weniger bezahlt, wie ich in den shice beruf investiert habe.
es wird höchste zeit, dass die bop sockel kommen. weil momentan hab ich als schleifer echt keinen vorteil.
enchanter können z.b. nur für sich ringenchants machen.

und die epischen stoffhelme sind der letzte rotz.
bitte welche klasse brauch die???
und dann auch noch zu dem preis oO
wirklich unbrauchbar!


----------



## Shadowstorm (16. August 2007)

Wie gesagt , Juwelenschleifer ist servabhänig. Auf dem Blackrock unterbieten sich die Händler fast nur noch, daher habe ich schon vor einiger Zeit den rezeptkauf eingestellt.

Mit Glück und Bergbau kann man ganz gut Geld einstreichen. Zudem benutze ich 2 Trinkets, welche nur Juwelenschleifer verwenden können.


----------



## Br3ak3r (28. August 2007)

Hi, 

ich finde, dass der Beruf sehr langwierig ist, d.h. dass bis man manche Sachen herstellen kann um weiter zu skillen ewige farmerei ins Land streicht. Vielleicht ist es nur bei mir so, ist aber meine Meinung



Mfg

Br3ak3r


----------



## kolesh (28. August 2007)

Huserohn schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> die anderen berufe können geile epix herstellen und brauchen urnether dafür, was man für 100 - 150 g verscherbeln kann.
> ich muss immer auf das urnether passen.
> ...



Du könntest sowieso nichts mit dem Urnether anfangen, oder täusche ich mich. Und da das eh BoP ist, nutzt dir das 2x nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vanidar (28. August 2007)

Der Beruf Juwelenschleifen ist eig. einer der besten um schnell an Geld zu kommen.

Das beste Beispiel dafür ist:  Schleife 10 Metasockel, stell die ins Ah und erfreue dich an großem Reichtum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich selber bin von dem Beruf begeistert, da auch die Schmuckstücke garnicht so schlecht sind wie alle behaupten, denn zum leveln sind sie Imba. =)
Denn nen Schurke mit nem schönem Tierchen auf dem Schmuckequip macht weitaus mehr schaden und steckt mehr ein. Ebenso ist der goldene Hase recht nice, obwohl dafür die mats am Anfang nicht vorhanden waren xDDD Blöder Blizzard fehler ^^
Aber da dies ja nun geklärt ist macht es recht spaß das ding zu haben. Grade für schurken ist es nützlich, da es die Laufgeschwindigkeit erhöht.

Nja... das einzig dumme ist, finde erstmal die Rezepte dafür xD  Die im AH zu kaufen ist schwachsinn, dort sind sie total überteuert und du bekommst das Geld mit den Schmuckstücken selber nicht wieder rein.


Aber im Großem und ganzem gefällt der Beruf mir sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer PaddY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (4. September 2007)

Zur Zeit gehe ich häufiger bergbauen, um das Erz zu sondieren. Dann stelle ich die Sockel her, die laut _Auctioneer_ am besten zu verkaufen sind. Von dem Erlös kaufe ich mir dann neue Vorlagen, wobei ich hier auch auf die Durchschnittspreise achte und meistens nur das Startgebot abgebe - in den meisten Fällen hat man  Glück!

Es rentiert sich auf jeden Fall und macht Spaß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratesh (3. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

Also die neuen epischen Steine sind ja ganz nett, jedoch wird das Item beim Sockeln gebunden und somit
nur für den Juwelier selbst interessant (sofern er überhaupt einen von den Steinen gebrauchen kann).
Wär ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn z.B. nur der Stein seelengebunden wäre (ähnlich wie beim Urnether).
So hätte man jedenfalls seinen anderen char`s ,noch nicht gebundene items mit diesen Steinen sockeln können. Aber Blizz hat wieder "GROßZÜGIG" wie sie nun mal sind,neue Schleiferrezepte mit dem Patch
zur Verfügung gestellt, mit denen kaum jemand was anfangen kann. LOL !!

Ferner ist mir aufgefallen, dass beim sondieren des Erzes kaum noch gute Edelsteine rauskommen.
Hab die letzten Male aus 100 Brocken Erz nicht einen einzigen Stein bekommen und das nun schon seit Tagen (seit dem Patch).
Statt dessen ,diesen Krapp wie Flammenspessarit und Blutgranat....Ich mein,wer will schon diesen Mist in seine Klamotten sockeln. Den Kram gibts in rauen Mengen und kein Mensch kann was damit anfangen. Im AH wird man die billigen Steine schon lange nicht mehr los.Hätte Blizz die nicht auch gleich reduzieren können ?
Auch beim Erzabbau bekomme ich so gut wie keine Feuerpartikel mehr raus. Bilde ich mir das nur ein, oder 
gehts euch auch so ?Dafür kann ich mir langsam mit Urerde zu hause die Wände tapezieren. Urerde ist schon immer billiger als die anderen Ur- Sachen gewesen, aber macht das noch Sinn ??
Feuerpartikel durch Erzabbau zu bekommen ,war ne schöne Sache. So mußte jedenfalls nicht der ganze Server auf den paar Feuer-Elementaren in Nagrand rumkloppen....Jetzt schon !! 
Blizz.... Ihr habts mal wieder geschafft, ein bestehendes Gleichgewicht kaputt zu machen...vielen Dank !!
Blizzard hat echt ne totale Begabung dafür, bestehende Berufe in die man viel Gold und Zeit investiert hat
kaputt zu patchen.
Dazu kommt jetzt natürlich noch, daß der Server "Ambossar" immer voller wird und es mittlerweile so viele 
Bergleute gibt, die alle Erz haben wollen und es auch fleißig abbauen. So das die Anzahl an gesammelten Erzen für jeden abnimmt.
Also Juweelenschleifen für mich, nicht wirklich mehr der Beruf mit Zukunft ist.


----------



## floooh (4. Oktober 2007)

steine, die beim aufheben gebunden werden?
aber sicher lohnt es sich damit, juwelenschleifer zu sein! wenn man einen von den steinen unbedingt will, kann man ihn nur so bekommen.. 
das ist wie bei allen anderen berufen auch. bisher gab's beim juwelenschleifer nur n satz schmuckstücke mit BoP, wovon je nach klasse 1-2 brauchbare dabei waren.
nett wären mal sachen, die urnether benötigen, als juwelier muss man da ja leider immer passen..
und für mehr "große" steine beim sondieren wär ich auch. was soll der ganze klein-mist? von mir aus könnte man auch "graue" edelsteine einführen, die wenigstens gold geben, so dass es nicht ganz so weh tut, wenn man das gute erz zu staub verarbeitet.


----------



## Targusi (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss sagen gerade als kleinstufiger Juwelenschleifer kann ich mir damit gut alles finanzieren.und mache dann schon einigen gewinn.
Also ich finde dass Juwelenschleifen sehr sinnvoll ist.
mfg Targusi


----------



## Musel (24. Oktober 2007)

1. Auf Server Blackhand kannst es vergessen JS zu sein.
Habe wie ein Poster auf seite 1 es gemacht Mats+10G und musste mir wucher und Sonstige netten worte anhören usw.. Wil lman ne Spende habe, bekommst zum Teil nicht mal was ausser Ignor (Gruss an den n00b Silverquest auf Blackhand)

2. Vorlagen bei uns zwischen 200 und 1k G na super, und dann darf man nicht mal 10G nehmen, n00bs die.
Wie lange soll man denn da Schleifen, das man a. den Preis raus hat und b mal etwas Gewinn macht?

3. Steine im AH, bei uns sind die Preise a im Keller z.b Talasit 7-9g und die geschliffenden sind nicht viel Teurer.
Bei den anderen ist es auch fast so, die Spanne zwischen Stein und fertig ist so geschwinden gering, das sich nichtz mal der schrit ins AH lohnen würde.

4. Sondieren, naja mal hat man glück und man bekommt aus einem Stack Erz 2 Edelsteine (Blau) raus mal auch pech und es ist einer oder nur Grüner crap. Zum glück bring das Grau Zeug vom teufelseise ~1g bischen was beim Händler. Dsa Adamantitpulver kannst weiter verwenden oder im AH verticken.


Tipp: An alle die den Beruf erlehrnen möchte, schaut erstmal ins AH und im Handles Channel, wie die preise auf Eurem Server so sind.


----------



## Guibärchen (31. Oktober 2007)

vom beruf an sich, Sehr geil, man kann sich sein equip super anpassen.

als juwe binn cih auch zufrieden, allerdings ohne BB nciht halb so ertragreich wie cih es gern hätte. zum shcleifen nehme ich 5g bei metas 15g, und biss auf par Gimps wird es ohne zu murren bazahlt und dankbar angenommen! hab ja net umsonst  über 40 rezepte zu je 300-500 gold gekauft >_>

naja kann gut davon pots und repkosten bezahlen, liegt aber auch daran das ich als einer der wenigen auf dem server alle rare bis auf 1 habe, und jeden meta schleifen kann....


----------



## Grimmrog (31. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hab auf Taerar anfangs massig kohle gemacht mit dem Beruf,
ca 50-90g Pro blauen Stein (ja nahc seinen attributen) 
Man konnte auch ungeschliffene Steine im Ah kaufen und dann für ca 20-30 gold mehr verkaufen.
und wnen sich leute dann aufregen, daß sie sen STein mitbringen udn 5g zahlen sollen alleien fürs schleifen, regen sie sich auf, dann sag ich halt, nee dann mach ichs nicht, und kauf dir den geschliffenen im Ah---> sie meisten sidn dann wieder gekommen ^^
und seht mal was die enchanter verdienen, bei dnen muss man ertsmal (meistens) die mats vorbei bringen, die man teuer im Ah kauft (woran sie zum ertsen mal verdienen) und dann verzaubern sies noch teuer extra (wo sie zum 2. mal verdienen).

ist halt Angebot und Nachfrage, aber mittlerweile ist das Angebot über der Nachfrage
gegangen das resultat sind leider echt geschliffene Steine, die so wenig über den ungeschliffenen Steinen liegen, daß es sich nicht mehr lohnt diese im AH zu kaufen, zu schleifen udn wieder rein zu stellen, da man alleine mit den Anzahlungen fürs Ah die eigentliche Werte der bereits im Ah geschliffenen überschreitet.

fazit: es lohnt sich leider auch nicht mehr zu sondieren von gekauften erz, da das immernoch recht teuer ist, aber wnen man bedenkt, daß man in einem Vorkommen imemrnoch nen blauen Edelstein finden kann, der dann zwischen 20-50 Gold wert ist, lohnt sichs schon.

das einzige was nun das Problem ist: Die Rezepte im Ah sind Arschteuer, denn die sind als einzigstes nicht im Preis gesunken. also Momentan ist der beruf nicht mehr so lukrativ wie vorher, aber es lohnt sich schon noch.

zumindest auf unserem Server.


----------



## Guibärchen (31. Oktober 2007)

ich für ne black lis >_< wer dumm kommt und sagt was? fürs knöpfchen drücken 5g... F++k you ich warte bis kumpel XY on kommt und das umsonst macht 

die leute müssen eben nachdem se gemerkt haben das der besagte kumpel nix drauf hatt eben das doppelte zahlen, geht aber eher darum das der mir fernbleibt und ohne besagten stein rumrennen muss... umso demütigender für den, falls er den besagten stein von mir ausm ah kaufenmuss!

aber naja sondieren Sux.x hab da so ein pech, erst neulich 120 Erz (zu 22g das stack) sondiert... 0! Nix >_<... und das ist nich das erste mal


----------



## Guibärchen (31. Oktober 2007)

Bach >-< was habe cih da jetz wida gemacht, großes sorry für unbeabsichtigten doppelpost


----------



## Ascia (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich versteh net ganz wie ihr das meint mit dem sondieren:
?WAS? sondiert ihr da und ?WIEVIEL? zahlt ihr pro stack
außerdem:
?WAS? für edelsteine sind da im durchschnitt drin und ?WIEVIEL? bekommt ihr dafür im AH oder verwendet ihr die?

Also mein ich damit:Ihr sondiert 20 Erze und bekommt 8 Edelsteine die 100g wert wären aber man kann die blauen (sagen wir mal 4 sind blaue edelsteine von denen 8)für sockel zu verwenden. also bekommt man im AH nur noch so 20g für die 4 grünen edelsteine und die blauen verarbeitet man zu sockel und verkauft die alle für 100g im AH.dann hat man doch gut gewinn gemacht wenn der stack nur 80g gekostet hat nemlich 40g dazu:
Kurz:
Stack sondieren(80g gekostet) --> 8 Steine rausgekomen --> 4 verarbeittet (80g gewin)/4 verkauft (20g gewin
also hat man da jetzt 40g gewinn gemacht
das war jetzt natürlich rien hypotethisch weil ich net weiß was ihr sondiert und weiviel des kostet...



Dann mein zweites anliegen.Am Anfang hab ich sehr viel im low skill bereich verdient mit dem beruf später dann hats viel gekostet zu skillen.
Dafür muss man schon sehr früh nach "billigen" Rezepten suchen für Steine:
Bsp ich hatte skill 200 und hab mir da schon für 110g  das hier gekauft:

 Vorlage: Königliches Nachtauge
Vorlage: Königliches Nachtauge

Rezept
Benötigt Juwelenschleifen (350)
Benutzen: Lehrt Euch das Schleifen eines königlichen Nachtauges.

denke ich habe da en gutes geschäft gemach weil normal kostet das doch 300g


Nun mein drittes anliegen:
Ich glaube den ersten Stein kann man ab skill 305 herstellen leider nur en grüner (das rezept kann man auch für 4g beim händler kaufen) sollte man da alle rezepte kaufen???
ich meine 4g pro rezept läppert sich dann schon...
aber damit kann man sicher gut skillen und verdinet man mit dem "grüner crap an sockeln" auch was oder ist das nur gut zum skillen und selber benutzen


----------



## Gnorgh (1. November 2007)

Also bei mir zeigt die Erfahrung, dass sich nur das Sondieren von Adamantiterz lohnt. Da bekommt man im Durchschnitt 1 raren Edelstein pro Stack Erz. Allerdings lohnt sich da meiner Meinung nach auch nur selbst erfarmtes Erz, da bei uns auf dem Server ein Stack Erz 30g kostet und die Steine leider auch nicht viel teurer sind. 

Wenn man Glück hat, bekommt man auch mal 2 oder 3 rare Edelsteine pro Stack, manchmal aber auch keinen.
Beim Sondieren von Teufelseisenerz ist die Rate deutlich niedriger (ich tippe auf einen raren Stein pro 4 - 5 Stacks Erz).

In Summe ist es gut, wenn man einen Schleifer im Freundeskreis hat und als Schleifer kann man auch ganz gut Gold verdienen. Besser jedenfalls als Schneider, Lederer oder Schmied. Und das Skillen geht viel einfacher und kostet weniger.


----------



## floooh (5. November 2007)

meiner erfahrung nach ist es häufiger, dass man keinen stein in nem 20er-stack adamantiterz findet, als dass mehr als einer drin ist.
demnach schätz ich, dass die chance auf nen blauen stein bei ca. 20% liegt. 
bei teufelseisenerz weiß ich nicht so recht, das hab ich bisher zu wenig beachtet. auch da hatte ich stacks mit 2-3 blauen, aber genauso stacks ohne edelsteine. ich finde trotzdem, dass sich teufelseisenerz farmen lohnt, sofern man es auf urfeuer anlegt.. teufelseisenvorkommen geben da einfach mehr her und es geht schneller, als eles kloppen (und über farm-konkurrenz ärgern).

zum skillen ab 300.. kauft euch ALLE vorlagen. in der scherbenwelt angekommen sind 4g doch peanuts, selbst wenn es 30x4g sind. man weiß nie, ob nicht doch irgendwann ein kumpel diesen oder jenen stein möchte. und dann kräftig erz farmen, sondieren und schleifen und juwelenschleifen geht ohne probleme auf 350, was man für die blauen steine braucht, mit denen man dann gleich weiterskillen kann. alles einfach so, einfach nebenher.. leichter kriegt man keinen beruf aufs maximum.


----------



## DasKonsortium (6. November 2007)

Also ganz ehrlich, bin selber Juwe, bin an manchen Tagen zufrieden und an manchen so ziemlich enttäuscht von diesem Beruf. 
Beispiel: Man möchte um ein paar Skillpunkte aufsteigen und muss für 1 Ring umdie 30g Mats zahlen die man selber nicht bekommen kann (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), kann diesen aber nur für 8g weiterverkaufen. Das gleiche ist mit dem Werkzeug, welches benötigt wird: Quecksilberstein. Auf unserem Server kostet so ein Stein 80g+ und die Gegenstände die man damit machen kann bekommt man grad für max 6g los?!
Ich weiß ja nicht wie es auf euren Servern so ist, aber wenn mal eine Anfrage kommt, für Stein xyz, dann wird man sofort verachtet, beschimpft oder sonstiges.... und nur desshalb weil so ziemlich viele Juweliere ihr Stein xyz für sagen wir 30g herstellen und für 2g verkaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das einzigste Gold, welches bei mir noch einfließt, ist das Gold für zB. Azerothianischer Diamant, welchen ich mit Sondieren finde und im AH für 10g/st (Serverpreis 12g) verkaufe.
Vlt könnt ihr ja noch ein paar Tipps schreiben, wie man seinen Berufimage und seinen Geldbeutel wieder aufbessert?


(und mit lvl 56 sollte man schon ein paar Gold im Inventar haben, oder? Ich bin mit diesem Beruf noch NIE über 50g gekommen, und ich frage mich wie ich so an das Geld für ein Flugmount rankommen soll.....)


----------



## Mondenkynd (6. November 2007)

Jeder Beruf hat seine Vorteile


----------



## Ascia (6. November 2007)

Lol ich bin lvl 56 habe skill 293 und habe über 600 gold sowie schon ein rare rezept für skill 350...
Aber 10g für azerothianischer diamant ist ja auch fast ne frecheheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  find ich weil wenn ich das verwerten will in ein ring brauch ich 2 stück von denen also 20g dann werde ich den ring für 4g los lol 16 wegen einem skillpuntk verschwendet oO
find ich auf jeden fall zu viel


----------



## Lordshadowkan (6. November 2007)

Mein Main (70er Druide) war eine Zeit lang Schleifer, aber aus Geldmangel *g*
und weil mir das skillen zu lange dauerte , verlernte ich wieder den Beruf , und wurde wieder Alchi.
Den 1.Dauert das Skillen nicht sooo lange und 2.Ist (wie ich finde) Alchi besser für Raids etc.

mfg Lordshadowkan


----------



## DasKonsortium (6. November 2007)

@Ascia
Zia, des ist der Serverpreis des Diamants. eigentlich eher noch 2g mehr also 12g.
Auf unserem Server ist so gut wie alles ziemlich teuer... außer vlt Mithril (da im Übermaß)


----------



## Ascia (7. November 2007)

Achso dachte schon weil auf unserem Server (blackmoore) ist zum beispiel der azerothianische diamant auch 8g wert genauso oft steht der gewaltige smaragd zu diesem preis im AH (versteh auch net warum?) und der käufer wird den einfach nicht los.
Dafür steht ein Blauer Saphir für sage und schreibe 1g manchmal im Ah deshalb hab ich auch aufgehört mit denen zwei edelsteinen azerothianischer diamant und gewaltiger smaragd zu skillen da man da nix verdient wenn überhaupt nicht sogar abgezoggt wird.


----------



## BM-Gahan (11. November 2007)

Der Beruf ist sehr abhängig von den Rezepten die man schon hat !
z.B. Wenn man einige gute Steine kann, lohnt es und mit ein wenig Glück findet man die Rezepte  auch, aber wirklich Gold lässt sich damit nicht mehr verdienen, die Zeiten sind vorbei. Ich hatte zum Beispiel relativ früh den 18+heal Stein und damit konnte man am Anfang richtig gut Gold machen(roh kaufen und fertig verkaufen)
Aber wie gesagt das war mal...

Mit nem bisschen Glück beim sondieren bekommt man schicke Steine die man dann relativ gut verkaufen kann. Ich bin auf Blackmoore und da ist es im AH im moment so, das die meisten Rohsteine im AH genauso viel bringen wie die fertigen. Daher wirklich bringen tuts das nur, wenn man Bergbau selber hat und halt glück beim sondieren...

Ich überlege auch den Beruf zu verlernen, obwohl ich viele gute Rezepte bereits kann. Aber die können mittlerweile so viele, dass die Preise so gefallen sind, das es nicht mehr viel bringt.

Ich überlege halt, ob ich einfach die Steine die ich jetzt habe, auf Vorrat schleife und dann den Beruf verlerne, vor allem da man für die BoP Steine (18Ausdauer, 12krit, usw) ja trotzdem sein eigen nennen darf, da die zwar BoP sind aber nicht den Beruf erfordern ;P !!

Für die , die vorhaben den Beruf neu zu erlernen... lohnt wirklich nur, wenn ihr selber Bergbau habt und selbst dann wirds noch relativ teuer den Beruf zu skillen, gerade ab 360 aufwärts, wenn man für nen Ring oder so richtig viele mats braucht und es dafür nichtmal nen skillpunkt gibt.... Das kann sehr schnell frustrieren....

So Long Gahan


----------



## Ferago (12. November 2007)

juwelier ist ein geiler beruf schon alleine wegen den exclusiven epic sockeln die man bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der schmuck ist auch ganz nett aber normalerweise ersetzt man den recht schnell


----------



## Qilin (26. November 2007)

Ich finde Juwelenschleifer ziemlich unnütz. Warum? Das will ich gern verbreiten:


Anfangs war noch alles schön. Man war einer der ersten Juwelenschleifer und konnte viele neue Twinks ausstatten. Somit hatte man immer ein paar Goldstücke extra in der Kasse. Die Mats gingen anfangs auch noch, da man ja kaum etwas brauchte. Später dann gab es schon Engstellen, an denen manche fast verzeifelt wären. Aber man schafft es.

Das schöne neben Ringen und Ketten für das niedrige Level sind eigentlich die Trinkets die man sich herstellen lassen kann. Diese sind besonders im unteren Bereich wirklich sehr gediegen. Leider aber beim Aufheben gebunden. Aber nützlich für einen selbst.

Im Highlevel-Bereich sieht das schon anders aus. Was nimmt man nur für einen selbst? Die Ringe die man herstellen kann taugen nichts, da man wesentlich bessere bekommt. Die Ketten sind allenfalls mal nützlich, um eine gewisse Phase zu überbrücken und oder halt Resi-Sachen zu supporten. Allerdings viel zu teuer in der Herstellung, meine Meinung nach.

Das hoch gelobte Sockeln ist auch nur schwachsinnig. Die Preise sind sowas von im Keller, dass ich die Steine lieber an den NPC verkaufe, weil ich da keine Auktionsgebühren mehr bezahlen muss. Und um wirklich einmal Kohle zu machen, muss ich entweder ein verdammtes Drop- und Lootglück haben, oder mehr investieren, als ich davon bekomme. Die Preise für Vorlagen sind einfach viel zu hoch. Und die meisten Vorlagen sind einfach nur witzlos. Da sockel ich lieber andere Steine rein.

Dann zu den Preisen. Ich meine 5g für nen Metasockel. Naja. Wie oft kommt wer? Hmm einmal die Woche? Sehr toll! Klasse. Es sei denn, man steht die ganze Zeit in Shat rum und flamed den Handelschannel mit seinen Makros zu. Aber in der Zeit hat man meist mehr Kohle durchs Farmen von Bufffood gemacht, als mit Juwelenschleifen.

Aber gehen wir weiter. Trinktes sind immer noch recht nice. Die Lebendige Rubinschlange ist echt genial, weil sie Stats drauf hat. Aber auch wieder gebunden und daher auch nur für den Eigenbedarf gut. Und in Raids nehm ich da doch lieber nen Blitzkondensator für. 
Die Sockelsteine in der blauen Version sind schon recht nett. Aber hierzu muss man erst einmal an die Vorlagen kommen. Und mal ehrlich, so teuer sind die auch nicht. Da kann ich mit anderen Berufen mehr verdienen um mir das locker zu kaufen. Selbst wenn mal so ein 12 Ausdauer oder 18 Heal-Gem mal 60g kostet. 
Metasockel übertreffen ja den Gipfel an Sinnlosigkeit. Zum einen ist es so krass, was die für Mats brauchen und dann werden diese für einen Preis verkauft, der unter dem der Mats-Preise liegt. Also muss man selbst farmen. Ja das genüg also nicht. Der Alchi will 10g für seinen CD haben, die fehlen einen und das AH mag auch noch was dran verdienen. Wow, da geht man stundenlang farmen um dann letztendlich 50g verdient zu haben. Obwohl ich in der Zeit mit Leinenstofffarmen effektiver an Kohle gekommen wäre.
Die Diamanten kaufen und dann schleifen ist auch kein gutes Geschäft mehr. Wie gesagt, die Preise sind sowas von im Keller.

Dann ganz toll mit dem Patch nun. Echt genial, epische Sockelsteine. WOW! 
Nur schade, dass man jeweils nur einen nehmen kann und dass es gleich nur die extremen Varianten sein müssen. Ich meine mal, was will ich mit +26 Heal? Da wäre mir eine Mischvariante lieber gewesen. Also +18HEal + 5 Manareg oder sowas. Und dann noch einzigartig anlegbar. Also nur einen von der Sorte darfste nehmen. Also von der Seite her wirste vielleicht 2 nehmen. Und ob da der Unterschied nun sooooo gewaltig ist. Naja, ich finds nicht so prall wie alle meinen.

Aber die Härte ist ja erst einmal an Mats zu kommen. Du fliegst also mit deinem Epicmount durch die Scherbenwelt, Stunde für Stunde vergeht und musst Erze abbauen. Ganz selten kommt es mal dazu, dass du auch nen raren Drop beim Abbauen hast. Klasse! Zu selten. 
Naja, dann hast du 2h gefarmed und vielleicht 3-4 Stacks in der Tasche. Mehr ist es meist nicht, solange man nicht suchtet und zu unmöglichen Zeiten farmed. 
Diese sondierste denn fein säuberlich und was kommt raus? Vielleicht schaffste es im Durchschnitt aus 4 Stacks dann 2 rare Steine zu holen. Doch welch Wunder! Du kannst dir nicht aussuchen, welche das sind. Meist sind das denn Talasiten oder Dämmersteine. Klar, Abhärtung und Ausdauer is nen geiler Gem. Und 8 Abhärtung ist auch nicht schlecht. Nur bringen die auch nichts ein. Lass sie mal über 25g kommen. Da mache ich schon Jubelschreie. Hinzu kommen dann massig Crapteile, die die Bank zummüllen, weil man vielleicht noch welche in der Gilde mal schnell braucht, oder in der Instanz super schnell Items mit Crapsteinen sockelt. Naja aber sinnvoll? Nein. 
Und die Preise für diese Steine sind mal derbst im Keller. 
So rechnen wir mal hoch. Also haste jetzt wahrscheinlich 50g gemacht durch das Sondieren der Erze aus 4 Stacks. Dazu kommen noch 5g Verkauf vom Pulver. Also sind wie bei knappen 60g mit den grünen Steinen.
4*20g für die Erze sind 80g. Meist bekommst du sogar noch mehr dafür. Von daher muss man jedes mal auf Glück hoffen, dass mehr dabei rauskommt oder bessere Steine, dass man diese dann auch noch in was sinnvolles Schleifen kann weil man nicht knapp 500-1000g für die Vorlage hinblättern musste. Klasse Beruf! 

Der einzige Grund wäre für mich einzig und alleine das Trinket und die Selbstversorgung.

Von daher ist mein anderer Twink Kürschner und Lederer. So kann ich mir wenigstens meine Rüssi selbst machen, die sogar noch länger getragen wird (Auch nen Schamane). 

Ich kann eigentlich nur jedem davon abraten Juwelenschleifer zu lernen. Es bringt im Endgame fast nichts ein, es kostet massig Ressis und ist halt irgendwie sinnlos geworden. 
Ausserdem gibt es Juwelenschleifer wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## Chuckgyver (3. Dezember 2007)

es gibt natürlich verdammt viele juwelenschleifer, aber ich sag mal 10 leute haben den gemmarkt mehr oder weniger in der hand. Mit sondieren kannst profit machen, da adamantiterz ein delay von 1-2d hatten (preisentwicklung). Die Sondierrate ist außerdem höher, obwohl auch ich schon mal 100 adamantiterze ohne blaue gemz durchsondiert hab, Etwas Glück gibt es überall und auch beim entzaubern kannst du dir das nicht auswählen. Wie gesagt mit sondieren kann man etwas g verdienen aber mit abstand am meisten cash machst erst wenn du wichtigsten rezepte hast. Mittlerweilen gehen die schon oftmals günstig wech oder du findest wen der dir das rezept für den gediegenen stern der elune für 50g verkauft^^. 
Aber ich kenn dein prob. Hab dann wieder vor 2-3 M wieder angefangen mit wow (nach längerer pause), bin dann 70ig geworden und konnte keinen profit machen, fehlende marktkenntnisse, und daher hab ich mir schon überlegt was ich statt juwe für einen Beruf mach. Da ich der Gildenjuwe war/bin zögerte ich diese Entscheidung raus und hab mich in den wow-europe..... foren durchgelesen. Dann nahm ich meine 500g kapital und mit diesen konnte ich nun ein Vermögen von ca. 20k erwirtschaften und hab nebenbei noch das Schneiderset damit gebastelt sowie auch für ein paar k diverse rezepte asugegeben,  hab nun fast alle rezepte, zumindest die wichtigsten. Eins was ich auch gelesen hab ist dass die konkurrenz auf jeden server unterschiedlich ist und ich muss sagen die Konkurrenz ist auf meinem server gestiegen ist. 
Natürlich gilt wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst, aber man kann immer noch aufholen. Natürlich ist das ah kein instant g sondern ein marktplatz, wo vorallem marktkenntnisse und geduld erforderlich sind. Kleiner tip, wenn du seher bist, kauf dir das rezept für den runenverzierten blutgranat, mit denen allein glaub hab ich schon 1,5-2k gewinn gemacht^^, vlt ist dies auf deinem server anders, auf meinen kann ich die für je 4 g verkaufen. Dann noch ein weiteres rezept verschleierter standardorange(flammen..., weiß namen immer noch nicht genau^^) welches ein drop ist bzw. im ah gekauft werden kann.

Also bevor du juwelenschleifer verlernen willst, setz dich mit dem ah auseinander, wenn das nicht deine sache ist, werd schneider oder/und alchi und mach urmondstoff,...., und transmutiere urerde, damit hast jeden tag* dein fixes einkommen.


----------



## Qilin (3. Dezember 2007)

Um wirklich mit dem Beruf Juwelenschleifer Gold zu verdienen benötigt man:

1.) Viele Vorlagen
2.) Viele Erze
3.) Marktkenntnis
--------------------------------

1.1) Vorlagen droppen meist random und sind nicht "erfarmbar". Die Restlichen sind vorhanden.
1.2) Vorlagen kann man im AH kaufen. Crap 200-400g. Gute 800-1000g.

2.1) Erze kann man farmen, das kostet sehr viel Zeit, die man anders verbringen kann. Da bringt Netherstoff farmen mehr Gold.
2.2) Erze im AH kostet momentan 35g im Durchschnitt. 
2.3) Die Sondierung ergibt im Schnitt 6 grüne Gems aus einem Stack = 15g
2.4) Die Sondierrate von blauen Gems ist bei mir übelst. Und wenn dann gibts Dämmersteine oder Talasiten

3.1) Der Markt bei uns ist beschissen. 35g für ein Stack Adamantit. Ca. 2g für einen guten grünen Stein, 1g für einen schlechten grünen. 15g für geschliffene Talasiten/Dämmersteine (PvP)
3.2) Gewisse Steine sind gefragt. Aber das rechtfertigt nicht die Kosten der Vorlagen. Man kann damit nur auf sehr lange Sicht Gewinn machen, oder wenn man NUR noch farmen und verkaufen geht. Aber das ist kein angenehmes Zocken mehr.

Schneiderei ist für mich auch ein Beruf, den ich nicht nehmen würde. Man kann zwar mit Taschen wohl gut Gold machen, aber naja. Der Beruf bringt mir im Großen und Ganzen gar nichts. 
Alchimie ist meiner Ansicht der beste Beruf zu goldigen Zeiten. Manatränke gehen weg wie warme Semmel und wenn die nicht weggehen dann die diversen Elixiere und Fläschchen. Und 40g für'n Fläschen ^^ Naja....

Ich werd Juwelenschleifen trotzdem nicht verlernen und hoffentlich ne Menge Kohle mit den Wächter der Sande Steine machen.

Ansonsten gab es auch ein Erfolgserlebnis. Ich habe mal alle meine Gems verkauft die ich auf der Bank hatte. Und Jipieee...an insgesamt 3 Tagen knapp 1500g gemacht. Aber alle für max. 2g auch vertickt. Dazu schleifen enmasse.

Aber die Zeiten, das man Rohlinge einkauft, schleift und mit Gewinn verkauft sind vorbei. Ob bei Meta oder anderen Steinen. Vorbei!


----------



## Chuckgyver (4. Dezember 2007)

Vlt hast du wirklich nen bescheiden juwelier server (profittechnisch) und ich hab mit thrall glück und hatte auch das glück ein paar der wichtigsten rezepte günstig zu erwerben. Aber ich bin mit main juwe/schneider und twink verzauberer/schneider. Daher muss ich mir alles aus dem ah ziehen und dies ist bei gold/zeit für meinereiner unschlagbar. Meist kauf ich mir auch die blauen rohgemz nicht die erze.

zu pkt1. absolut rechtgeb und pkt3. voraussetzung für erfolgreichen handel. Der Boom in den letzten tagen in den Bereichen gemz, und verzauberungenbedarf hängt sehr stark mit dem Beginn der Season 3 zusammen.

1.1. logo
1.2. natürlich gibt es immer wieder komiker, aber mit etwas geduld bekommst sie billiger. akt. bsp. Glänzender Topas lange zeit für 700 g im ah gewesen, dies hat natürlich keiner verkauft und dann letzte woche konnte ich es um 300g erwerben. Wenn ich hier von geduld spreche, dann bei diesem Rezept von einer Zeit von 2 Monaten

2.1/2. Bergbau farmen sollten atm 200-250 g drinnen sein, weil adamantiterz grad auch bei uns bei 35g ist. Allerdings bezweifle ich dass du pro stunde 100 20er stacks netherstoff erfarmen kannst.
2.3. Im Schnitt 1 blau / 6 sondierungen. die grünen gemz zähl ich nich, obwohl mir die blutgranate endgültig ausgegangen sind
2.4. Ansich normalverteilt - subjektive wahrnehmnung, bzw. gibt es dazu auf wow-europe foren die verrücktestes ideen um dem zufall auf die sprünge zu helfen.... alles zufall, aber die wahrscheinlichkeit großer zahlen siegt

3.1. Talasite sind bei auch bei uns so wertlos, dämmersteine mom 50-70g(geschliffen). ich sondiere, wenn die summe der verschiedenen blauen gemz ( rubine, nachtaugen...) /6 (also durchschnittlicher wert eines blauen gemz / 6 (warscheinlichkeit auf blaue gemz sondieren)*4 sondierungen. Z.b. auf meinen server ca. 260g(rohgemz im ah)/6 = 44g *4 sondierungen = 180 / 6 = 30g. Aber da der adamantiterzmarkt ein delay hat konnt ich vor season 3 ca. 80 20er stacks um durchschnittlich 25g einkaufen^^. (Marktkenntnis)

3.2. Wow setzt auf zeit, man braucht ja schließlich auch bedeutend mehr als einen spieltag um einen char auf lvl 70 zu zoquen... b2t natürlich braucht man für jedes rezept je nach serverkonkurrenz einen M um ein rezept abzuarbeiten und dann reinprofit.  

Der Beruf des Alchis funzt anders, nämlich mit cd´s wodurch das angebot nicht so hoch ist, ähnliches gilt für schattenstoff etc. ... mehr oder weniger freecash, aber halt limitiert, ein schnelles daily,  man verkauft sein CD. Getränkealchis habens da schon weit schwerer, zumindest auf unseren server wo die rohmats teurer sind. Dazu kommt noch dass mit 2.3. man die spliiter in ogrila in getränke umtauschen kann, was auch zu einem enormen zufluss an pots führt. Da schon eher die kräuter ins ah stellen - serverabhängig.

Als stoffie ist schneidern der beruf*, man kann sich relativ schnell ein bop set schneidern, was auch echt gut ist. Dazu taschen gehen immer gut wech. Ich verkauf die um 7,5g bei matskosten von 3-3,5g. bzw. da mein twink entzauberer(jepp, verzauberungen sind profittechnisch noch uninteressant, solang man diese nicht im ah anbieten kann) ist und mit dem patch 2.3. das handeln von arkaner staub übers ah zeitlich nichtmehr positionierbar ist ( meist waren die ersten 3 seiten zwischen 1800 und 2400 von mir vollgespammt^^), kann man mit magieerfüllten netherstoffballen seinen arkanen staub, der bei der produktion einfließt, teuer verkaufen.

Natürlich gibt es immer wieder schwache handelswochen etc... geduld junger padawan^^

und meta produzirt man ansich nur gildenintern bei bedarf, außer du hast ein worlddrop metagem.


----------



## Dardinio (11. Februar 2008)

Also bis jetzt war ich waffen schmiede
da aber es schon viele bessere waffen gibt als die man sich basteln kan
skill ich auf juwe um =P


----------



## Argenar (1. November 2009)

ich find juwe ist ein sehr sinnvoller beruf, das der berufsbonus der beste ,den es momentan in wow gibt, ist


----------

